
Xiaomi, a Chinese Technology Darling, Slumps After I.P.O - ax00x
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/08/business/xiaomi-hong-kong-ipo.html
======
rgbrenner
Good for xiaomi. A 4% slump means they priced it about right.

I don't know why journalists like to write about a big increase after an IPO
as success... it's literally a failure. It means the company gave away money.

------
romangibson
Blackmoon tokenizes Xiaomi IPO. So now, what would be the lockup period?

